

Bay Area startup seeking Co-Founder (traction + paying customers) - MatthewB

Teamly.com (Bay Area) - Team productivity SaaS tool (Basecamp for managing teams, not projects). Check out the site to get more info on what the product is and try it out for free. It is built with ruby on rails, JS, Chef, MySql, AWS, Rspec, etc.<p>Where we are - I recently left my very well-paying salary job to work on Teamly with my co-founder. We are now both working on Teamly full time. We have an up and running product, good traction (very active users), paying customers (freemium model), and a ton of user feedback. We are close to a small angel round of funding and are in talks with a few accelerators. We are now focusing on our data + user feedback (we have tons of feedback) to really improve the product.<p>Who we are - Matt Berman (me, growth hacker) and Scott Allison (hustler) are the two current co-founders. My background is mostly in user acquisition and coding but I have experience with business as well. I've worked at large corporations and startups alike. Scott has had 3 previous successful businesses and is the most dedicated hustler I've ever met. He is technical in terms of knowledge but doesn't code.<p>Who we are looking for - We are looking for our 3rd and final co-founder to round out our skill set. We are definitely looking for another hacker to join us. This is not a "small equity" type position, we are looking for a true co-founder. Expertise with Rails is a must since Teamly is built on Rails. The three main qualities we are looking for in a co-founder are: expertise/knowledge of our stack, passion/dedication to startups and our space, and resourcefulness (aka scrappiness). We are looking for someone who is in the Bay Area as well.<p>We believe we are on to something special and are currently at an exciting point for our startup. If you are interested in learning more, we'd love to hear from you!<p>Matt &#38; Scott
Teamly.com
matt@teamly.com
======
marketer
I've known Matt for a while; he's a regular at the weekly Ruby hack nights in
SF and we've worked together on some small projects. He has a great product
sense and an extensive background in user acquisition strategies. This is a
great opportunity for someone looking to join a startup.

------
chopp64
Folks, your about page (<http://blog.teamly.com/about>) is taking too long to
load.

------
putt1ck
I'd have a lot of confidence in Scott's ability to push this one through. If
only I was a Ruby hacker and wanted to move to the US ;)

------
mdhayes
Teamly has been a great help to me of late. Great opportunity here.

------
scottallison
Thanks for the comments folks :)

